# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  على سُننك نعيشْ .. | التواضع

## دموع الغصون

السّلامـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته
( التواضع ) هيْ سنّة من أفضل أنوآع القلوب
وأرفعهآ مقآماً..
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قآل
قآل الرسول صلّ الله عليه وسلمـ:
(ما نقصت صدقة من مال، وما زاد الله عبدًا بعفو إلا عزًّا، وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله) ..صحيح

وقآل آيضاً صلّ الله عليه وسلمـ: (ان الله اوحى إليّ ان تواضعوا)...روآه مسلمـ
التوآضع: هو التذلل وخفض الجآنب ولينه..وهو عكس الكبر..
لقوله صلّ الله عليه وسلمـ.: (لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر )...صحيح مسلم

فقد ضرب لنآ رسول الله صلّ الله عليه وسلمـ أروع الآمثلة في التوآضع ..
فهو القآئل : (لو دعيت الى كراع شاه او ذراع لأجبت ولو اهدى الى ذراع او كراع لقبلت)
روآه البخآري..

وكآن صلّ الله عليه وسلمـ (يخيطُ ثوبهُ ويخصف نعلهُ ويعمل مآ يعمل الرجآل في بيوتهم)... مسند أحمد
وأجمل التوآضع التوآضع لله..

هنآ بعض الآقوآل ممآ قآله بعض الصآلحين
عن التوآضع..

قآل عبد الله بن مسعود رضي اللــه عنه:
(إن من التوآضع الرضآ بالدون من شرف المجلس، وأن تسلمـ على من لقيت)
وقآل ابن عباس:
(من التوآضع أن يشرب الرجل من سؤر أخيه)...

لنا لقاء قريب مع سنة من سنن الرسول - صلّ الله عليه وسلم -

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل يجب اتباع سنة رسولنا بالتواضع 

لان هذه الصفة ترفع من قيمة الانسان بحياته عند غيره

----------


## دموع الغصون

صلّ الله عليه وسلم 
نسأل الله أن نكون من شفعاء الحبيب المصطفى 
مشكور محمد على المرور

----------

